# Lightroom quits



## cranneberry (Dec 21, 2017)

Operating System: Windows 10
Exact Lightroom Version (Help menu > System Info): classic 7.1


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 21, 2017)

You really need to give us more details. When does it quit? What are you doing when it quits? Does it put up an error message? If so, could you quote it exactly?


----------



## cranneberry (Dec 21, 2017)

I guess I didn't post this correctly...sorry!
I am extremely frustrated with Lightroom Classic.  I have been trying for weeks to create a slideshow and Export it to Video so I can play it on my TV through my Roku.  First I created a Saved Slideshow.
I have 273 items in my slideshow...a mix of .tif images (which started out as RAW images out of my camera), a couple of .psd images and a bunch of mp4 videos.
I have added an m4a music track to it.
I have tried saving to a flash drive and to an external hard drive.
Everything on my computer is up to date...
Windows
Lightroom
graphics cards (I unchecked Use Graphics Processor)
I have 16 GB RAM on my system
I have 33 GB of free space

I tried posting on the Adobe forums and did not get any help there.

What's wrong?
Please help!
Thanks!


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 21, 2017)

cranneberry said:


> What's wrong?


Indeed.

OK. You told us what you're trying to do, but you still haven't told us what happens when you try to save your slide show. There's no way (yet) to tell you what's wrong. Keep trying...


----------



## cranneberry (Dec 21, 2017)

I get a box that says Lightroom has stopped working...Windows will look for a solution and let me know.  That's the last I hear.
I wonder if my music file is in an incompatable format.


----------



## clee01l (Dec 21, 2017)

cranneberry said:


> I get a box that says Lightroom has stopped working...Windows will look for a solution and let me know.  That's the last I hear.
> I wonder if my music file is in an incompatable format.


How much free space is on the C:\ drive?    Lightroom needs lots of room for temporary files.   If you don't have enough room on your C:\ drive for these temporary files, Windows will run out of file space and doesn't nicely tell you why it killed the LR app.


----------



## cranneberry (Dec 21, 2017)

cranneberry said:


> I get a box that says Lightroom has stopped working...Windows will look for a solution and let me know.  That's the last I hear.
> I wonder if my music file is in an incompatable format.




Nope, that's not it.  I converted the music file to mp3 and LR still quits.


----------



## cranneberry (Dec 21, 2017)

33 GB free space.
It is a huge slideshow, I know.  I want to save it to my flash drive or external hard drive but is there a way to get it to run on my external hard drive for its _temp files_?  I have 741 GB free there.

I am going to create a small slideshow with music and see what happens.


----------



## cranneberry (Dec 21, 2017)

You might be onto something!
I made a slideshow with 21 images and videos and an m4a music file.  It saved (to my external hard drive)!  (Although it did not keep the sort order I had.)

So how do I run LR totally on my external hard drive?  Do I have to install LR on that drive?  I imagine I am not allowed to have 2 copies of it.   I am on the PPP plan.
And what about all my collections/catalogs/etc.? 

Would I have the same difficulties if I created the slideshow in Photoshop instead?


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Dec 21, 2017)

You can change the location of where Windows keeps temporary files. Control Panel->System. Click "Change Settings". In the dialogue box that comes up, go to the "Advanced" tab. On that tab, click the "Environment Variables" button. Then you can edit the TEMP and TMP variables to point to some other drive.

The problem is, I don't know if it would work changing them to an external drive, and what would happen if that drive wasn't connected. Frankly, that idea scares me.

Probably the best solution would be for you to figure out a way to free up space on your system drive. Or could you install a second disk drive in your computer?


----------



## cranneberry (Dec 21, 2017)

I don't really understand.  What if I changed the temp settings to the external drive _just while I was saving the slideshow, _then changed them back right away?  Nothing else running and internet connection turned off.

I doubt I could free up enough space....I already temporarily moved some precious files to my external drive.    There are 273 files---could be as much as 25-30 GB of files.  How much space is needed for temp files?  Apparently my 33 GB of free space is not enough.  My computer is a 3-year-old laptop...not easy to add more hard drive.

So you don't like the idea of temporarily running LR off the external drive?

Going out for the evening...back at this tomorrow.

Thanks for your thoughts and advice!
...Anne


----------



## clee01l (Dec 21, 2017)

Yes, you can move or even expand the location of \TEMP.   Most of the time this is not the best choice. 
You can do the following:

Empty the trash bin
Clean up the C:\ drive by moving your unimportant data to another drive.
(Permanently) Delete the files in your Downloads folder. 
Look for other files that are taking up space on your C:\ drive.
Reboot
33GB is not enough free space. I recommend at least 100GB  or 20% of your drive.


----------



## cranneberry (Dec 22, 2017)

I keep my Recycle Bin empty.

I just realized that I can temporarily move as many photos as I want to my external drive...I have them all backed up with Carbonite.  If disaster strikes somewhere between moving them back and forth, I have 30 days to get them back from Carbonite.

So here goes...I will move one big folder which will give me 84 GB to add to my 29 (as of this morning) for a total of 113, which is more than 20% of my 500 GB hard drive.


----------



## cranneberry (Dec 22, 2017)

Nope.
It seems to go about 1/8 of the way (same as it did previously), then I get the message "Adobe Lightroom Classic has stopped working.  A problem caused the program to stop working correctly.  Windows will close the program and notify you if a solution is available."

I just re-launched, clicked Preview the slideshow, and immediately got the same message.

Several days ago, I uninstalled LR Classic and tried to reinstall an earlier version--2015.  It said my slideshow was too new and would not work in 2015 so I reinstalled the newest Classic.

I cannot tell you how frustrating and maddening this is.  The hundreds of hours I have spent on it!  For nothing!


----------



## davidedric (Dec 22, 2017)

Sorry for your frustration.  I have never used Lightroom Slideshow, so I can't help you there.

If I need a slideshow, I use a standalone program called picturestoexe PicturesToExe Deluxe - Photo Slideshow Software - WnSoft

It's not free, but it is fast and easy.  You would export from Lightroom the photos you want to include, and open the file containing them in picturestoexe.  The output is an executable file that can be in a format suitable for pc or Mac (though the software itself only runs on pc).

Just a thought, and I hope I haven't upset any Lightroom purists, if there are any such.

Dave


----------



## frozenframe (Dec 22, 2017)

I hope I got it removed before you went and downloaded the freebie MS one. I just downloaded it and I'm immediately removing it. It is so full of adds almost impossible to run. Sorry, but I had posted I don't recommend without knowing what the software is about. Nowadays free is not so good a deal. 

I'm guessing part of your trouble is from one or more of your video clips (mp4). What is the source of those? When dealing with video, there's a lot more going on, than just still images. Videos use CODECs (COmpression-DECompression) to create and then view. There's numerous different CODECs, some are packaged inside of others that create confusion as to what the video file really is. MP4 is sort of a container, a package, it can use compression for really high definition, such as AVHC (audio video high compression), h-264 (main, baseline, high), MOV (which is an apple video format). That's just the MP4 flavor of video files. There's others such as MPEG-2 (the old DVD standard), WMV (windows media video).

With all that said, similar types of video (containers), may pose a problem when you try to use them in creating video in yet another file format. MP4 seems to be notorious for this, because there's so many different compression technologies that use the MP4 container. I could explain but it would take way too long, and I don't want to put you to sleep 

So how does one determine which file is throwing the tantrum, causing the crash? One at a time. You say LR makes it 1/8th of the way, then crashes. That would be where I'd start looking in troubleshooting. In video-editing programs it's much easier to find that location. In LR, I'd start with the first half or quarter of the slideshow project, find the first mp4 and remove it from the project, then try to render or create it. If it still crashes, it wasn't that one.

I don't know how many MP4 videos are in your project, but you could test this simply by removing all of them, then adding one or two at a time and retest. There's simply no easy quick way.

David got a post in while I was typing. I agree with him. I don't use LR's slideshow module. I use video editing programs to make slideshows, mainly Corel's VideoStudio. I'm an Admin on their help forum, and a long time beta-tester for their products. Been there for well over a decade.


----------



## cranneberry (Dec 22, 2017)

PicturesToExe looks great but is kind of pricey, especially since I already pay for a program that should work for me.  And my slideshow is just a personal one (from an African safari) and might be the only slideshow I ever make.  I feel the same way about Corel.  So I will hold off buying a program.

 All of my images were captured on my Panasonic Lumix DMC FZ1000.  Of 273 items, 44 are videos.  37 of the videos have been trimmed...I can't remember which program I used to trim them.  All the videos are mp4.  The stills are .tif.

All this CODEC talk is way over my head!

I will run some tests of shorter slideshows to try to isolate a problem video.

HOWEVER, would a problem video explain why LR sometimes crashes the minute I click on Preview?

I wonder if I can try creating my slideshow in Photoshop.  If CODECs are the problem, I suppose PS won't be any better.

This will have to wait a few hours...it's Christmas for goodness sake!  I've got family coming and need to prepare!

Thanks so much for trying to help me!
...Anne


----------



## frozenframe (Dec 22, 2017)

You probably used Photofun Studio, which is included with your camera, to trim those video files. I see it does have the capability to shoot 4k video, and uses the AVCHD codec, which may be what LR is having a problem with. I'm just going to throw this out, to add to what Cletus is saying about space. If LR needs about 100 gig to work with, then video editing, ie; creating slideshows needs more. Why? Because a video is numerous images. For a 1-second video, it needs to duplicate one image (called a Frame), 25 or 30 times or more. That's what's referred to as the Frames per Second, which is how fast the file is played. So to drive this home, lets say your slideshow is 5 minutes. Regardless of how many photos you have in it, IF the slideshow is created using the USA standard of 29.97 or now just rounded to 30fps. The equates to 9,000 images or frames. So your system needs the temp space to deal with at least 9k images at once.


----------



## cranneberry (Dec 23, 2017)

WOW no wonder I'm having problems!  It sounds like I would need a monster machine to handle creating such a huge video.
Now I am thinking the only possible way to make this work is to create several separate shorter slideshows.  Suppose I start with about 70 items and see what happens...if it doesn't work, I'll try even shorter.
My question now is...if I am able to create a shorter slideshow, how do I clean up after it, so that all my RAM and hard drive space is available for another slideshow?  Is a reboot enough?


----------



## cranneberry (Dec 23, 2017)

Partial success!
I was able to export a slideshow of a mix of images and video (85 items) and a music track.  It is just under 1 GB in size and runs for 5-1/2 minutes.
The only problem is that LR changed the order of the items.  Even though I had Custom Order selected, it appears to have put all the stills in Capture order and then put all but one of the videos at the end.
I will keep experimenting...


----------



## cranneberry (Dec 24, 2017)

I created 7 shorter slideshows without music.  Then I made a Collection of these 7 videos, went into Slideshow mode, Created a Slideshow, and Exported to Video.  IT WORKED!  So now I have a continuous slideshow with all 271 of my items.  It is 19+ minutes long and just under 3 GB.  The only disappointment is that it would not let me add a music track.

MANY THANKS to all who helped me!
...Anne


----------



## cranneberry (Dec 25, 2017)

Update, if anyone is paying attention...
I copied the 7 videos into Photoshop, where I added simple transitions to smooth it out, and a music track.  Then I did "Render Video", and now I have exactly the slideshow I want.


----------

